# Umlaute mit übernehmen bei Export- u. Import MySQL



## ZauberFee (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe von meinem alten MYSQL-Server (MySQL - 5.0.18) auf den neuen
MySQL-Server (Server Version: 5.0.32) unter ISPConfig unter der Perfekt-
Debian Installation nachfolgendes Problem mit dem Zeichensatz wohl - die
Umlaute werden größtenteils als "?" ausgegeben.

Ich habe den Export im Shell des alten Servers mit nachfolgendem Kommando
durchgeführt: 


```
mysqldump --user=root --password=looser05 usr_web3_1 >mysql.sql
```
..und danach auf dem "neuen" Server via Shell diesen wieder eingespielt, es
wurden keine Fehler beim Import ausgegeben:


```
mysql --user=web3u1 --password=babuschka --database=web3db1 <mysql.sql
```
 Ich habe auch schon probiert, mit "--default-character-set=utf8" bei Import
sowie als auch Export zu nutzen, aber ohne Erfolg.

Das auf dem "web3" installierte Forum läuft soweit zwar, aber alle Umlaute 
werden halt als "?" ausgegeben - jemand eine Idee?

so long,
ZauberFee.


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2008)

Stell bitte sicher dass der default characterset in der my.cnf Datei auf dem aletn und neuen Server gleich ist.


----------



## ZauberFee (13. Mai 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Stell bitte sicher dass der default characterset in der my.cnf Datei auf dem aletn und neuen Server gleich ist.


Hi,

ich vermute mal, das der Eintrag "language=xxxx" damit gemeint ist?  

so long,
ZauberFee.


----------

